# Yesterdays Nightclub, Alderley Edge - Aug 2012



## PaulPowers (Aug 2, 2012)

Christ it's August already, where has the year gone

Yes this is me above ground, it might be worth getting the sun glasses out the internal painting is a bit mental.



> Back in the 90`s Yesterday’s Night Club in Alderley Edge was once one of the hottest nightspots in Cheshire that once attracted footballers and TV stars. It was bought by Absolute Leisure and in March 2000 became the areas first Lap dancing club, launching a lap dancing evening which became a regular weekday fixture known as the Purple Door. It then changed its name to Lizard and in 2004 it finely closed its doors.
> It had plans to change it into luxury housing but these plans fell through, a Northern Ireland-based developer Benmore Group has submitted a planning application to extend, refurbish and alter the former Yesterday's night club to create a 68 bedroom hotel including a ground floor bistro and spa.












































Play it again Sam


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 2, 2012)

hay thats nice...love the old piano


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 2, 2012)

Very nice, looks like a good mooch, bet you looked for a cellar though


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 2, 2012)

Very Nice Pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 2, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Very nice, looks like a good mooch, bet you looked for a cellar though



The piano is in the cellar


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 2, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> The piano is in the cellar



Haha, i see. No poles left then?


----------



## freespirits (Aug 2, 2012)

wow thems some funky colours ,,,great pics


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 2, 2012)

if the poles were still there then I would have got a naked pic XD


----------



## Trickysteve (Aug 2, 2012)

ooo paul ive spent some nights there


----------



## sonyes (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice pix, looks like a great place! Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 3, 2012)

Thought id commented in this already! 
Niceti see your the correct side of the earth again! Looks a good mooch, I've been in worse nightclubs over the years!


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 3, 2012)

Well that's a first, no poo!

Nice one!


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 3, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Well that's a first, no poo!
> 
> Nice one!




I've been bitten by some nasty tunnel insect so I'm waiting for the hole in my leg to heal first


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 3, 2012)

*Good that, especially the grand piano...*


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah it was on my dinner hour


----------

